# Softcup success stories??



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies...

First off I want to say CONGRATULATIONS to you all... :happydance:

So, I have been TTC for 20 months now and getting slightly unsettled with how long its taking. So..... this cycle I have decided to use softcups and preseed...

What i'm wanting to know is how many of you used softcups and or pre seed and got your BFP and how many cycles did it take? And, how long were you TTC before you got your BFP? 

I used them for the first time last night and was pleasantly surprised at how easy and comfortable they were to use...and it was LOVELY to have no er... spillage :blush::haha:

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TwoMummies

I have just got my BFP after using softcups and A.I.

Worked on the first try so really impressed with them!


----------



## x melanie x

we had been trying for 21 months following my hubbie's vasectomy reversal before i got my BFP two weeks ago.

i tried CBFM, soft cups, preseed, conceive plus, temping, charting, multi vitamins, clomid etc etc

i conceived when we were away on our two week holiday in the sun in Majorca. i had no idea when i ovulated but i was totally relaxed and conceiving was not on my mind at all, we had practically given up having #3. perhaps the stress of it all had been preventing me... i think it says a lot for just relaxing.

saying that, a lot of girls on the board have had success with softcups, and it can't hurt to give it a try right?:thumbup: 

good luck xx


----------



## Lisa2701

TwoMummies said:


> I have just got my BFP after using softcups and A.I.
> 
> Worked on the first try so really impressed with them!


Congratulations, you must be thrilled :happydance:. How long were you TTC if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Lisa2701

x melanie x said:


> we had been trying for 21 months following my hubbie's vasectomy reversal before i got my BFP two weeks ago.
> 
> i tried CBFM, soft cups, preseed, conceive plus, temping, charting, multi vitamins, clomid etc etc
> 
> i conceived when we were away on our two week holiday in the sun in Majorca. i had no idea when i ovulated but i was totally relaxed and conceiving was not on my mind at all, we had practically given up having #3. perhaps the stress of it all had been preventing me... i think it says a lot for just relaxing.
> 
> saying that, a lot of girls on the board have had success with softcups, and it can't hurt to give it a try right?:thumbup:
> 
> good luck xx

Aww lovelly a nice relaxing holiday and a BFP...doubt anything could beat that? LOL. 

I have been pretty relaxed about TTC, haven't done too many crazy stuff and certainly have kept hubby pretty sheltered about things like soy which i tried for a couple of cycles, opk's etc in a bid to not stress him out. I don't really make a huge fuss about ovulating (although for me its a big deal as I don't ov regularly) and try to just keep hubby as chilled as he can be (he's happy being in the dark lol) Just had hubbys SA results back and all were normal so thats a positive. We were talking about maybe going private to get help (due to my weight i am really doubtful the NHS will help, although I am awaiting an appointment for the FS) but I wanted to wait until we've been TTC for 2 years before we went down that road. i have long, irregular cycles so it can be really frustrating waiting in between ov'ing, so decided to step it up a notch this month, DTD every other day and use preeseed and softcups and opk's. 

i tend not to get too upset/stressed over TTc but have to admit the longer its taking the harder thats becoming. 

Keeping my fingerscrossed, but trying not to get too hopeful. :)


----------



## Glowstar

Both times I conceived I used Instead Cups.....7 cycles before using them were all BFN :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa2701

Glowstar said:


> Both times I conceived I used Instead Cups.....7 cycles before using them were all BFN :winkwink:

Glowstar - OMG congratulations honey. Hope you have a H+H 9 months!! I had no idea you'd got your BFP!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Did you fall the first cycle you used them?


----------



## TwoMummies

Lisa2701 said:


> TwoMummies said:
> 
> 
> I have just got my BFP after using softcups and A.I.
> 
> Worked on the first try so really impressed with them!
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you must be thrilled :happydance:. How long were you TTC if you dont mind me asking?Click to expand...

I am thank you :)

We only tried for one cycle, had been planning it for months and monitoring ovulation etc. for 4 months but it only took one insemination.


----------



## Lisa2701

TwoMummies said:


> Lisa2701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwoMummies said:
> 
> 
> I have just got my BFP after using softcups and A.I.
> 
> Worked on the first try so really impressed with them!
> 
> 
> Congratulations, you must be thrilled :happydance:. How long were you TTC if you dont mind me asking?Click to expand...
> 
> I am thank you :)
> 
> We only tried for one cycle, had been planning it for months and monitoring ovulation etc. for 4 months but it only took one insemination.Click to expand...

WOW - you must be SUPER fertile....that or SUPER lucky :wink: congrats honey, hope you have a great pregnancy. x


----------



## Weenie19

3 years trying. June's fertility testing results came back to say the OH had low morphology and mobility sperm and we were considering assisted fertility options. 

Tried a Softcup for the 1st time on 23rd June, only had sex that once in June as OH was ill. Anyway BFP!! 

Currently just passed 11 weeks gone. 

Wish I'd tried them sooner.....Good luck to you xx


----------



## pinkflamingo

We had been ttc for about 18 months (plus about 5 months time out due to mmc). I decided to go all out and used cbfm, pre seed, softcups and epo for first half of my cycle. We got our BFP on the first attempt which was a surprise!! And then imagine our further shock when we had our first early scan last week and found out we are having triplets!!!

Good luck hun!

Xx


----------



## Lisa2701

Weenie19 said:


> 3 years trying. June's fertility testing results came back to say the OH had low morphology and mobility sperm and we were considering assisted fertility options.
> 
> Tried a Softcup for the 1st time on 23rd June, only had sex that once in June as OH was ill. Anyway BFP!!
> 
> Currently just passed 11 weeks gone.
> 
> Wish I'd tried them sooner.....Good luck to you xx


WOW - things like this really gives me hope. Congratulations!! 

My DH is finding the soft cup thing very amusing but he's open to trying it so I can't complain. He had a good chuckle last night when i pulled the softcup out of the drawer next to my bed...i was like :blush: and then :haha:...we just gotta laugh at the things we do while TTC don't we:blush:. 
We tried them last night for the first time and i really was very pleasantly surprised with them. I loved the fact it stops all the mess with going to sleep afterwards so even if they don't help me with TTC i will probably continue to use them. Didn't use pre seed last night but I don't think i'm near ov'ing so not worried about it. Will start using pre seed from now on though. 

Thank you for sharing... its really put me in a good/positive mood :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa2701

pinkflamingo said:


> We had been ttc for about 18 months (plus about 5 months time out due to mmc). I decided to go all out and used cbfm, pre seed, softcups and epo for first half of my cycle. We got our BFP on the first attempt which was a surprise!! And then imagine our further shock when we had our first early scan last week and found out we are having triplets!!!
> 
> Good luck hun!
> 
> Xx

OMG---- TRIPLETS???? WOW!!! Congratulations, thats amazing. Does multiples run in the family or is this a real shock to you? 

What is epo if you don't mind me asking?

I have been looking at CBFM today. Maybe look into getting one if I don't get my BFP this month.


----------



## Mbababy

I was on 4th cycle of TTC my first, and decided to give Softcups and Preseed a try. :bfp: first month trying them! Definitely recommend!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa_84

I got pregnant after 3 cycles using softcups with Preseed (although I O'd unusually early in the 2nd cycle and we didn't even have a chance to BD so it really took us 2 cycles not 3 to get our first BFP).

I was also using EPO for 2 months by then and tried Robitussin that month too. I think it's important to have lots of wetness so use the Preseed syringe and the recommended amount and lie down for an hour after BD.
Good luck!! :)


----------



## pinkflamingo

Lisa2701 said:


> pinkflamingo said:
> 
> 
> We had been ttc for about 18 months (plus about 5 months time out due to mmc). I decided to go all out and used cbfm, pre seed, softcups and epo for first half of my cycle. We got our BFP on the first attempt which was a surprise!! And then imagine our further shock when we had our first early scan last week and found out we are having triplets!!!
> 
> Good luck hun!
> 
> Xx
> 
> OMG---- TRIPLETS???? WOW!!! Congratulations, thats amazing. Does multiples run in the family or is this a real shock to you?
> 
> What is epo if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I have been looking at CBFM today. Maybe look into getting one if I don't get my BFP this month.Click to expand...

Thanks hun!

Epo is evening primrose oil. You should only take it for the first half of your cycle though as it can cause uterine contractions in the second part, whic you don't want when you want baby to implant. It increases cervical mucus though so that is why I was taking it.

There are twins on my dads side but the midwife said that it only passes on through the maternal side of the family. Not sure what is correct but there are def 3 and it was (and still is) a huge shock!!

I really like the cbfm and would recommend it.

Good luck xx


----------



## Whitbit22

We were ttc nearly 3 years before I started using softcups for the first time. After 6 cycles and 1 hsg we got our bfp. We lost our angel, but this time got our bfp the only time we used softcups. If you're healthy and have no other problems the softcups should help! We had a hormonal imbalance and once that was corrected we had no problems.. only dtd once that cycle :) good luck


----------



## Lisa2701

Lisa_84 - Congrats on your BFP!! I have preseed there and i had planned on putting it in the SC. Thinking though that i might just use it as a lube though, I don't have any issues but IF it is true about it making life more friendly in there for the spermies then it makes sense to have yourself covered in it rather than just a little in a cup right?? Might put some in da cup too :blush:...jeeze...can' you tell i'm getting desperate :blush::haha:

Pinkflamingo - WOW, i still can never believe it when someone says TRIPLETS.. i mean Twins are impressive and amazing but triplets are unbelievable. How is your OH feeling about the idea of three lots of pitter patter? Whats your family saying? 

DH and I have deicded to wait until after chirstams before buying a CBFM. I want one now but I see his point about waiting until we have officially been TTC for 2 years before buying one...they are not cheap (personally I would pay it right now without hesitation but he wants to wait and try the other things like SC/preseed etc... :growlmad:).

Whitbit22- Congrats honey!! I do carry a bit extra weight but I didn't ovulate regularly before I gained the weight so i am confident that my weight is not the issue. unfortunately/fortunately depending on how you look at it doctors can't find a reason behind why i don't ovulate very often . DH's SA came back normal as have all of my tests, waiting for an appointment for a FS. Hoping with the help of opk's and SC that I will get the timing right this cycle and optimise my chances. Long cycles are hard to deal with as you know if you miss your chance its gonna be a long time before you get to try again!! Keeping my FX!


----------



## Whitbit22

FXed for you then hun! Have you tried cheapy IC strips? I never had a CBFM.. the strips I got from amazon were like 10 centsa piece so I used as many as I wanted :haha: Feeding POAS addictions..lol


----------



## Lisa2701

Whitbit22 said:


> FXed for you then hun! Have you tried cheapy IC strips? I never had a CBFM.. the strips I got from amazon were like 10 centsa piece so I used as many as I wanted :haha: Feeding POAS addictions..lol

:haha: Yep, have a nice HUGE envalope full of them in the bathroom. Take 2 a day normally .. sometimes more:blush:. LMAO. I have an awful POAS addiction :blush:

The lines slightly darker today than it was yesterday. A few days ago i had no line on them so hoping that means my body is preparing to Ov soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Lisa2701--20 months is a long time, are you going to seek out a fertility specialist if you aren't succesful this month (or have you in the past)?

I hope all goes well for you :hugs: I never used soft cups, I was just curious about them though! For me, I just laid still for at least 30 minutes after doing the deed with my bum on a pillow.


----------



## emsiee

Hi, I just wanted to say we were TTC for 14 months with our toddler, we had had fertility tests and allsorts, and the first month I used softcups, I got a BFP. I would defo recommend them and will be using them for no. 3 ;)


----------



## Lisa2701

gigglebox said:


> Lisa2701--20 months is a long time, are you going to seek out a fertility specialist if you aren't succesful this month (or have you in the past)?
> 
> I hope all goes well for you :hugs: I never used soft cups, I was just curious about them though! For me, I just laid still for at least 30 minutes after doing the deed with my bum on a pillow.

Yeah I am waiting on an appointment to see a FS. Though to be honest I don't think they will help me due to my weight (I have a high bmi):cry:. i am really hoping we get our bfp very soon. :hugs: x


----------



## Lisa2701

queenemsie said:


> Hi, I just wanted to say we were TTC for 14 months with our toddler, we had had fertility tests and allsorts, and the first month I used softcups, I got a BFP. I would defo recommend them and will be using them for no. 3 ;)

Keeping my FX that I have the same success. 

Will keep my FX for you that they work for number 3 ;) :hugs:


----------



## Lisa_84

Lisa2701 said:


> Lisa_84 - Congrats on your BFP!! I have preseed there and i had planned on putting it in the SC. Thinking though that i might just use it as a lube though, I don't have any issues but IF it is true about it making life more friendly in there for the spermies then it makes sense to have yourself covered in it rather than just a little in a cup right?? Might put some in da cup too :blush:...jeeze...can' you tell i'm getting desperate :blush::haha:

Thanks so much! Actually if you want the best shot follow the instructions and using the applicator, insert 3 ml (I think it is) inside near your cervix 15 mins before BD. This way you're lubricated where the spermies will actually end up, not just on the outside. I also lined the soft cup with a little each time on my finger (so sperm wouldn't get stuck inside the cup) and used some for lube. It's great stuff and the above worked for me! Also lie down after for 45 mins :)


----------



## pinkflamingo

Lisa2701 said:


> Pinkflamingo - WOW, i still can never believe it when someone says TRIPLETS.. i mean Twins are impressive and amazing but triplets are unbelievable. How is your OH feeling about the idea of three lots of pitter patter? Whats your family saying?

I don't think we can quite believe it still!! DH is over the moon and bursting to tell everyone but we have decided to wait a few more weeks, at least until the 12 week mark in 2 weeks. We are both so excited but the cost aspect is pretty worrying too! We just have to think seriously about what things you do need 3 of and what we can share between them etc. The car will have to be changed to fit them all in, and a triplet buggy looks like it has to be shipped in from australia!!! It certainly won't be a cheap experience!!!

Its only my mum and best friend that know so far. We had a mmc a few months ago so I wanted to tell mum as she knew about that and I wanted her support incase something happened this time. Its so difficult to relax about being pregnant after the experience of the mc, and with 3 there is naturally a higher risk of complications etc anyway so I'm just trying not to think about it too much and hoping the weeks pass by without me realising!! 

Xx


----------



## cisforcaro

the first time we used soft cups (which was this past month) we got a BFP. Just found out a week ago :)


----------



## Lisa2701

Lisa_84 said:


> Lisa2701 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa_84 - Congrats on your BFP!! I have preseed there and i had planned on putting it in the SC. Thinking though that i might just use it as a lube though, I don't have any issues but IF it is true about it making life more friendly in there for the spermies then it makes sense to have yourself covered in it rather than just a little in a cup right?? Might put some in da cup too :blush:...jeeze...can' you tell i'm getting desperate :blush::haha:
> 
> Thanks so much! Actually if you want the best shot follow the instructions and using the applicator, insert 3 ml (I think it is) inside near your cervix 15 mins before BD. This way you're lubricated where the spermies will actually end up, not just on the outside. I also lined the soft cup with a little each time on my finger (so sperm wouldn't get stuck inside the cup) and used some for lube. It's great stuff and the above worked for me! Also lie down after for 45 mins :)Click to expand...

SOrry its taken so long to reply, thought I had, been doing that a lot lately, thinking i'd replied to threads and when i look back turns out I haven't. :wacko:

Tried using the preseed the proper way for the first time last night. Was in the dark so no idea how much I used other than I put half a syringe in the cup and half a syringe near my cervix. Was frightened to use too much inside just in case it got too slipper as hubby hates things like that (sorry TMI) and he was already not overly in the mood to be DTD so didn't want to put him off any more :blush:. I might use more on myself the next time as half a syringe wasn't too bad. I then inserted the cup afterwards and went to sleep. FX. x


----------



## Lisa2701

pinkflamingo said:


> Lisa2701 said:
> 
> 
> Pinkflamingo - WOW, i still can never believe it when someone says TRIPLETS.. i mean Twins are impressive and amazing but triplets are unbelievable. How is your OH feeling about the idea of three lots of pitter patter? Whats your family saying?
> 
> I don't think we can quite believe it still!! DH is over the moon and bursting to tell everyone but we have decided to wait a few more weeks, at least until the 12 week mark in 2 weeks. We are both so excited but the cost aspect is pretty worrying too! We just have to think seriously about what things you do need 3 of and what we can share between them etc. The car will have to be changed to fit them all in, and a triplet buggy looks like it has to be shipped in from australia!!! It certainly won't be a cheap experience!!!
> 
> Its only my mum and best friend that know so far. We had a mmc a few months ago so I wanted to tell mum as she knew about that and I wanted her support incase something happened this time. Its so difficult to relax about being pregnant after the experience of the mc, and with 3 there is naturally a higher risk of complications etc anyway so I'm just trying not to think about it too much and hoping the weeks pass by without me realising!!
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I really do hope things go smoothly for you I will be keeping my FX for you honey. It will no doubt be expensive but you'll manage and no doubt friends and family will help out once they know. 

i might have to stalk your pregnancy and find out how your getting on from time to time :winkwink: x


----------



## Lisa2701

cisforcaro said:


> the first time we used soft cups (which was this past month) we got a BFP. Just found out a week ago :)

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:. another success story... always good news :winkwink:


----------



## Lisa_84

I only used a little inside the cup just so the sperm won't stick :)


----------



## AverysMommy

I conceived after using both preseed and softcups. I did however use them for about 4 cycles (maybe 5) before finally conceiving. We had been trying for 7 cycles. Lucky number 7!! :) good luck to you!


----------



## lmnop

I used softcups and conceived! I have to say that I timed the intercourse perfectly with ovulation though through opks and ovulation bleeding, so it may not have been the softcup.


----------



## Lisa2701

Well last night I decided to use the full recommended amount of preseed internally and ended up using none in the SC itself... hope that doesn't hinder things. :dohh:

I'm so frustrated this cycle, have been having all the signs of ovualtion (EWCM, ovualtions pains, bit of spotting yesterday etc) but got no +opk's... and now i've really hurt my back so even if I do get a +opk over the next day or two I really doubt i'll be able to do anything :cry:. 

I REALLY want to buy a CBFM... just working on hubby! :blush:

EDIT: HOW rude of me..... CONGRATULATIONS on the BFP ladies.... so sorry, this back thing has really got me in a tail spin today. Hope you have ah fab pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## AverysMommy

Sorry about your back! :( What kind of OPKs do you use? I wasted my 1st 4 cycles by bad timing, I finally bought the smiley digis and found out I was Oing after most of my EWCM was gone!!!! I was completely shocked by finding that out (and a little relieved to know we were just timing it wrong) I would highly suggest using those if you don't already. HUGS!


----------



## Lisa2701

AverysMommy said:


> Sorry about your back! :( What kind of OPKs do you use? I wasted my 1st 4 cycles by bad timing, I finally bought the smiley digis and found out I was Oing after most of my EWCM was gone!!!! I was completely shocked by finding that out (and a little relieved to know we were just timing it wrong) I would highly suggest using those if you don't already. HUGS!

I am using them for the first time this month honey. So far no smiley face, only got two test sticks left as well and I am now worried that i might have to buy another pack, they are not the cheapest things to buy. Think instead of buying another pack of them i will try convince DH to let me invest in a CBFM. FX I can convince him! :blush:


----------



## AverysMommy

FX for you! :)


----------



## Lisa2701

DH has just agreed to let me buy a CBFM :happydance:


----------



## AverysMommy

So happy for you! Best of luck!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks honey...I just got a CBFM and 20 sticks for £57..... i'm soo excited!! 

Hope you have a really great pregnancy! h+h 9 months x


----------



## babypink87

Mbababy said:


> I was on 4th cycle of TTC my first, and decided to give Softcups and Preseed a try. :bfp: first month trying them! Definitely recommend!! :thumbup:

Congrats on ur pregnancy but I had a question how much preseed did u use I am going to try preseed and soft cup this cycle for first time?


----------



## Melts

Lisa- did you ever get a BFP? I am thinking about using soft cups again and I am curious to find out if you tried them and they worked or not. I have tried them in the past with no luck.


----------



## PrayingLady

First time Soft cup user! Just inserted it after bd this morning. Got a +OPK last night... Hoping this is it!!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Just wanted to post mine: I don't ovulate, so I didn't use them until my first cycle on Clomid-- BAM, bfp, first cycle. Ended in miscarriage. Next cycle on Clomid, BAM another bfp! It took three months on Clomid to conceive DS. With softcups I conceived first try both times.


----------



## PrayingLady

kmr1763 said:


> Just wanted to post mine: I don't ovulate, so I didn't use them until my first cycle on Clomid-- BAM, bfp, first cycle. Ended in miscarriage. Next cycle on Clomid, BAM another bfp! It took three months on Clomid to conceive DS. With softcups I conceived first try both times.

Wow!! How amazing is that :)


----------

